# Sage oracle foam



## Pjh2020 (Feb 11, 2020)

When I put my auto steam on cappuccino it's lovely smooth and textured but not frothy and stiff like I usually have. What does the steam delay option do. I know I can self steam but just wondered about the auto option


----------



## tso533 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi @pjh2020

what you need to do is go into the advanced options.

Power the machine off (if its on_.)

Press the one cup button (keep it in) and then press the on button.

You are now in the advnaced setup mode, press select till you get to steam.

Now reduce the number I think the default is 130, dial it down, until you get the right amount of foam that suits you and based on your chosen milk etc.

Here is the link to explain the options you can change: Hope this helps you out.


----------

